# Injectable-steroids.com



## bigboned (Oct 7, 2014)

Looking at the name I wouldn't think it's real anyone have experience. My friend who I respect told me about it but I'm not sure with a name like that


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 7, 2014)

I like oral-steroids.com


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 7, 2014)

Good rule of thumb avoid .com sites friend


----------



## Seeker (Oct 7, 2014)

I love injecting steriods


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

I LOVE the site:
totallyillegalinjectablesteroidsandhgh.com
Plus they take Visa and you can even charge through Amazon!


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 7, 2014)

yea if you can type it in your address bar...click the big red X at the top right.


----------



## bigboned (Oct 7, 2014)

Thought so won't be using it


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 7, 2014)

quick and easy scam - info collect


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 12, 2014)

That's one of my favorites along with such epic sites as:

Arrestmenow.com
Heyleolookatme.com
Heresmymoneyfukkmeover.com


----------



## Imperialpharma (Oct 15, 2014)

Actually for business in todays day and age sites are easy to run without getting caught. Days of auto replies an all are mostly gone. Take a look at all the sites they try to take down and just cant. Off shore servers, relays, bridges make it hard to find a server. TPB (the pirate bay) stays active an online thru those as well. Used to be easier but tech now makes it harder.

Yeah some sites are scams but there are still good ones out there.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 15, 2014)

I would recommend:

Please-take-me-to-jail-immediately-because-Im-not-too-smart-I-order-illegal-substances-online-from-people-I-dont-know.com

OP, have you ever heard of the show Dumbest Criminals (caught in the act).  You could be on their next episode.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 15, 2014)

I prefer analsepositorysteroid.com


----------



## Get Some (Oct 15, 2014)

threadslikethisareuseless.com


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 16, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> I LOVE the site:
> totallyillegalinjectablesteroidsandhgh.com
> Plus they take Visa and you can even charge through Amazon!



Are they Amazon Prime eligible? I love free 2 day shipping.


----------

